# General > Pets Corner >  now busy!!!!

## lynne duncan



----------


## lynne duncan

hepzie's waters burst at midnight last night
first pup - female -black with 2 white spots under her chin 8 and a eighth oz at 02.30
second pup- male - orange at 02.48
third pup - male - golden at 04.05
fourth pup - female - orange at 04.45
then she settled nicely and so i took her out and she toodled round the garden and then back inside and cleaned out her bed and put fresh bedding in. patting myself quite tiredly, then with one lovely push number five arrived - female - black with white goatee beard
so much for being organised.
4 out of 5 were breach which was scary as the cords all snapped on the pups being pushed out, with the placentas being retained or so i thought as hepzie wasn't very keen on letting me see that end much
took her and the new arrivals to the vets at 09.00 today but they are all ok and no sign of the placentas. so think hepzie has had a good feed

----------


## unicorn

They are lovely, congratulations to mum  :Grin:

----------


## Bradcon

Well done Lynne and Hepzie.   They are gorgeous.     Look forward to more pics as they grow.   :Wink:

----------


## neepnipper

Ahhh! They're all so shiney and new, beautiful pups, mum looks like she's doing a good job.

----------


## KCI

OH, they are gorgeous!
I have fallen in love with the golden ones!    :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Many, many congratulations to you,and Mum,on the birth of five beautiful and healthy puppies.

You did a great job bringing them safely in to the world! :Grin: 

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!!

----------


## carasmam

Congrats, they are beautiful puppies, look forward to seeing their progress.  Loads of puppy pics pleeeaase  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Beautiful, beautiful...................Well done Hepzie and you for helping her along and making her feel safe and snug.........my nose is twitching, I LOVE the smell of puppies...congratulations  ::

----------


## brandy

oh oh oh i want one!! how sweet they look!  just want to cuddle them all right up!
well done!!! and great job exspecially with the breech births!!

----------


## hell raizer

congratulations, they are lovely looking puppies  :Smile:

----------


## Thumper

Well done Hepzie and of course you too Lynne!They are gorgeous!Keep us up to date with their progress please! x

----------


## Allsorts

hi Lynne, Well done to Hepzie and what lovely puppies.  Look forward to hearing all about them.  Sorry had to laugh that she did have them on Friday after all - just knew that would be the day.

----------


## binbob

wonderful puppies ..well done and good luck.glad they are all safe and well.

----------


## Ash

the golden ones look like alfie did wen he was a pup, soo cute !!!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

one of Lawries owners (michael) told me yesterda right enough the pups had arrived.....he thought it was amazing that there were 5 pups 5 days early on the 5th september.

They are sooooooooooo cute!!!!

----------


## binbob

> one of Lawries owners (michael) told me yesterda right enough the pups had arrived.....he thought it was amazing that there were 5 pups 5 days early on the 5th september.
> 
> They are sooooooooooo cute!!!!


 
are u having one??????

----------


## flash

Harry says 'awww, they are soooo cute, i wish they were mine'!  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Being a man I dont do soppy, however :: 
They look so so sweat and like teenybash I also have a likeing for the smell of puppies.
Best wishes to you all and thanks for posting them.

----------


## Liz

> Being a man I dont do soppy, however
> They look so so sweat and like teenybash I also have a likeing for the smell of puppies.
> Best wishes to you all and thanks for posting them.


I also  love the smell of puppies! And the lovely little noises they make. Oh yes and their lovely wee bowgs!   Everything in fact! ::

----------


## ANNIE

congrats they look healthy pups bet mum is so proud. Ohh I so want 1

----------


## lisbit

They are absolutely beautiful.  I am so glad everything went well.  It must have been nerve racking.  Thank you for sharing them with us.  Look forward to more posts watching them grow,

----------


## young_fishin_neep

they are luvly lookin pups... i prefer the black ones... i want a nice wee doggie for my house  they are so adorablee... cant wait to see more pics as they get older


kazzii xxx

----------


## candyfloss

They look soooooooooo cute Lynne

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> are u having one??????


Michty no I have plenty dogs to keep me on my toes!!!!

----------


## lynne duncan

watch seriously aaaaaah! attack to come

----------


## Liz

You were so right Lynne! Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!  lol

They are just the sweetest wee things. I could imagine the lovely noises being made whilst having their meal!

----------


## Phoenix200416

*Awww! They are so cute! Any more pictures? *

----------

